# محاضرةانواع السفن و التعاريف الهندسية الاساسية في السفينة و ابعاد السفينة ومعاملات البدن



## ali abualaes (23 مايو 2014)

محاضرة

:31:انواع السفن :31: التعاريف الهندسية الاساسية في السفينة :31: ابعاد السفينة ومعاملات البدن:31:

:33:ارجو ان تعم الفائدة:33:​


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (23 مايو 2014)

اشكرك على هذه المحاظرات نعم هو انا واخبرني من انت بطريقتك الخاصه مع التنبيه يمنع في هذه المنتدى وضع الايميل او الفيسبوك او رقم الهاتف وان شاء الله سوف انزل المحاظرات بالتدريج


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يوليو 2014)

verygood man and thank you at all
eng-maher


----------



## ali992 (27 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الشك رالك اخي المشرف ماهر 
ولجميع الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## elmalwany (24 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لمجهوك الرائع


----------



## ali abualaes (18 مايو 2015)

الشكر لكم واتمنى ان اقدم ما يفيدكم


----------

